# Refrigerator Problems (help)



## uhls1986 (Mar 20, 2008)

My refrigerator only works on propane and not on the electric, I have checked the fuses. Any ideas anyone . Thanks, Chris


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome!

Did you check the outlet where the fridge plugs in to make sure it has power?

Mike


----------



## uhls1986 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes I did, Thanks


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

If it's new just take it back to the dealer and let them figure it out. When I first got mine it only worked on propane and not very well at that. They ended up replacing the entire unit. The new one works great. If it's not something easy like a fuse or loose connection then just let them worry about it. If it's not new and out of warranty then you've got some challenging troubleshooting ahead. Good luck.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

You may want to call the Manufacturer. Our 2006 had a recall that was unpublished. It might be worth a call.
Good luck and hope you are cooling stuff soon.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

uhls1986 said:


> My refrigerator only works on propane and not on the electric, I have checked the fuses. Any ideas anyone . Thanks, Chris


Help us out and give us some more details on the trailer you have and any testing you have done.

Try this

1 - put the fridge on electric only and wait 24 hours.
2 - check the fridge for operation is the freezer box cold but the fridge is not? Are they both warm?
3 - check the boiler column in the back of the fridge is it hot (be careful you can get burnt)
4 - if it is cold, disconnect power and check the electric heating coil resistance.

Tell us the answers to those questions and we should be able to tell what is or is not broke.


----------



## uhls1986 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks, fridge and freezer are warm and the boiler is cold. Could the converter cause the fridge not to work on the elecrtic side? Chris


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

uhls1986 said:


> Thanks, fridge and freezer are warm and the boiler is cold. Could the converter cause the fridge not to work on the elecrtic side? Chris


Not unless there was no 120 vac to it. You can check this at the back of the fridge where it plugs in. If no 120 there then back track. If it is there then it is most likely the heating element in the ammonia boiler.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Not unless there was no 120 vac to it. You can check this at the back of the fridge where it plugs in. If no 120 there then back track. If it is there then it is most likely the heating element in the ammonia boiler.


 Yeah I think it would have to be that or the control board. Other than the heat source, the fridge itself works the same on both power sources.


----------



## uhls1986 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank You for your imput... Chris


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I found this website while chasing down a problem with our fridge, lots of good info

fridge troubleshooting

Mike


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

uhls1986 said:


> My refrigerator only works on propane and not on the electric, I have checked the fuses. Any ideas anyone . Thanks, Chris


I just had problems with my fridge on my last outing. This is what I learned the hard way ( paid for service), your fridge also has two old style ( 1970's) car fuses in it. From the outside fridge access there is a black cover that is held on by 1 or 2 screws. If you take this off ( BE SURE TO UNPLUG THE FRIDGE FIRST) there will be a 3 and a 5 amp glass cartridge fuses. One of mine had blown and the whole fridge was dead, but the outlet still had power.

Now I also carry these in addition to the big 40 amp, the smaller 30 and 15 amp fuses. What will go bad next??


----------

